# Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt



## Goldkäferchen (13. Nov. 2020)

Hallo,
alle Jahre wieder wird was Leckeres für die gefiederten Freunde gemacht.
Es macht immer wieder Freude zuzusehen, wie sie im Frühjahr brüten, im Teich baden, jede Menge Schädlinge vertilgen und sich am Futterplatz um die besten Bissen streiten.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Nov. 2020)

Hi,

sieht lecker aus ( net für mich)

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Nov. 2020)

Hi,
naja, jedem das Seine.
Wie wär's denn damit?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Turbo (15. Nov. 2020)

Oha....  Alles in Rum eingelegt.  Das wird die Vögel aber freuen.
Meinst es ja richtlg gut mit dem Getier Goldkäferchen.


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2020)

Nun habt euch doch nicht so.
Ein Müsliriegel sieht unter der gesunden Schokobemalung genauso aus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> naja, jedem das Seine.
> Wie wär's denn damit?
> LG
> ...



Foto 1 ja

Foto 2 is ach bäh (ich kann Sauerkraut und Kartoffelklöße auf den Tod  net ausstehen, seit zwei Jahren esse ich auch kaum noch Saufleesch - höchstens noch als Hack oder Worscht)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nun habt euch doch nicht so.
> Ein Müsliriegel sieht unter der gesunden Schokobemalung genauso aus



Hi Rene,

noch "angezogene" Sonnenblumenkerne hab ich da bisher keine drin gefunden wenn man die gesunde Schocko (oder Yoghurtschicht) abnagt.

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Nov. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Foto 1 ja
> 
> Foto 2 is ach bäh (ich kann Sauerkraut und Kartoffelklöße auf den Tod  net ausstehen, seit zwei Jahren esse ich auch kaum noch Saufleesch - höchstens noch als Hack oder Worscht)
> 
> MfG Frank


 Also dann Prost Frank, die Haxe habe ich ja nur als Fettfutter gedacht, damit du gut über den Winter kommst . 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> die Haxe habe ich ja nur als Fettfutter gedacht, damit du gut über den Winter kommst .
> 
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



für den "Winterschlaf" versorgt sich FrankieBär abends schon wieder fleisig mit Toast und Gänsegriebenschmalz

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (16. Nov. 2020)

Ich esse das Gaenseschmalz mit etwas Knoblauchgranulat unter gemischt.
Kurz auf einen Heizkörper gestellt und dann das Granulat unterrühren. 
Nicht zu viel sonst riecht man ja. 
Ist mal ein anderer Geschmack und hält die Adern in Schwung.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> alle Jahre wieder wird was Leckeres für die gefiederten Freunde gemacht.


Haste mal ein Rezept?
Kann man das Futter für die Koi auch so einkochen.....
Gibt doch auch so Tierisches, Wasserflöhe oder so?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Dez. 2020)

Hi Totto
hier das Rezept: 1x Margarine, 1x Kokosfett, Sonnenblumenkerne oder das übliche Vogelfutter, Äpfel kleingeschnitten, wenn Du es ganz gut meinst, kannst Du noch Rosinen und Haferflocken und Nüsse untermischen . Alles aufkochen, in Becher oder Tassen füllen, ab in den Gefrierschrank und jederzeit hast Du Futter für
die hungrigen Mäuler. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## PeBo (2. Dez. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> jederzeit hast Du Futter für
> die hungrigen Mäuler.


Dein Specht auf dem Bild klopft aber an der falschen Stelle 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Dez. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Dein Specht auf dem Bild klopft aber an der falschen Stelle
> 
> Gruß Peter


Das denkst du, der holt sich die dicksten Brocken raus und zerhackt sie dann genüßlich woanders. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knipser (2. Dez. 2020)

Gänsebrust mit Haut und Salzkartoffeln mit Rotkohl esse ich lieber. mfG Willi


----------



## Anja W. (2. Dez. 2020)

Die letzten Jahre habe ich immer Fettfutter selbst gemischt: Haferflocken in Sonnenblumenöl, Rosinen und Nüsse.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mal einen Sack "Streufutter" gekauft und mit Rosinen und Erdnüssen gemischt. Dazu natürlich Sonnenblumenkerne. Im Futterhaus ist eben alles weg gewesen - bis auf das gekaufte Weichfutter. War doch klar...


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> bis auf das gekaufte Weichfutter. War doch klar...


Das musst du doch ins Altersheim bringen zum ditchen im


----------



## Anja W. (2. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das musst du doch ins Altersheim bringen zum ditchen im



René - Hafer"flocken", nicht Hafer"kekse"!


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Hafer"flocken


= 


Anja W. schrieb:


> Weichfutter


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

Haferflocken mögen unsere Spatzen nicht, die sagen, ist doch Pferdefutter. Willi


----------



## Ida17 (9. Dez. 2020)

Moin,

schönes Rezept @Goldkäferchen, das werde ich doch mal direkt selber ausprobieren, wenn ich so frech sein darf 

Dieses Jahr habe ich das Vogelfutter immer selber gemischt, statt das fertige Zeug aus dem Tierhandel.
Erdnuss- und Sonnenblumenkerne, geschält wie ungeschält, Rosinen, getrocknete Seidenraupen und Mehlwürmer. Diese regulären Körnermischungen werden eher verschmäht und bleiben gänzlich liegen. Wir haben eine ganze Distelfinkenschar bei uns im Garten, die stürzen sich auf die Sonnenblumenkerne wie verrückt  

Zuvor hingen Vogelhäusschen und ab und an Meisenbällchen im Apfelbaum, doch da kommen ja gewiefte Kletterer gut dran. Da dachte ich, hol doch so einen schönen Pfahl um mehrere Häuschen, Stationen usw. dran zu hängen, da kommt weder katze, Eichhörnchen noch Ratte dran ... Ja von wegen!  
Katzen kommen zwar nicht mehr dran, aber diese schäbbigen Viecher schon! 
Ganze "Autobahnen" verlaufen zwischen dem schönen Vogelfutterambiente und dem Teich entlang, die kommen nämlich nachts wenn kein Hund mehr patroulliert und morgens ist dann das ganze Futter aufgefressen!

Da muss ich mir echt was einfallen lassen, damit die Viecher es den Winter über nicht zu kuschelig haben


----------



## Knipser (9. Dez. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schönes Rezept @Goldkäferchen, das werde ich doch mal direkt selber ausprobieren, wenn ich so frech sein darf
> 
> ...


Hallo ida17 u. alle Tierfreunde!
Da bei uns einige Gärten mit Futterhäuschen sind u. fast alle gefüllt sind, habe ich bei mir Hühnerfutter eingebracht. Tauben, Dohlen, Krähen, Elstern, Spatzen, Grünfinken u. Andere sind reichlich vorhanden. Für Amseln u. co einen Apfel auf den Rasen, tun gute Dienste.  Willi


----------

